# XM Radio



## txtelephonelady (Feb 17, 2010)

Is there a way to hook up an XM radio and use the buttons on the built-in radio in a 2004 Murano? We do not want it to mount inside the vehicle because there is no good place for it.


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

If you have an “XM ready” deck you are all set. You can buy an XM module that hooks into the back so you don`t have to mount a traditional reciever and it will also integrate with controls for your system.


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

I thought I would do some quick research to help you out since you are new here. 


Your Bose system is XM ready so you just need a kit and a good installer.

The kits range is Price from what I seen for $220 on ebay and around $340-$360 retail.... here is a listing ending soon I found for reference:

Nissan Murano Pathfinder XM satellite radio kit. +iPod? on eBay.ca (item 390133912931 end time 14-Feb-10 20:53:36 EST)

let me know if you have any other questions.


----------

